# 96 Altima, random power loss while driving



## rhythmicSTIMULUS (Apr 12, 2005)

I have a 96 Altima 5 speed. Sometimes while driving(doesn't matter whether accelorating or cruising) I hear a short hiss noise associated with a very slight drop in engine power.  It's more noticeable while accelorating, because it feels like a misfire, but its just a hiss. No bang. Any insight as to what this might be is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

is this when you use air conditioner?
maybe it's the belts???

check your belts. maybe they are loose.
length of 7-11 should stretch about 1/4 inch.


other than that I don't know. do engine diagnostics.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

rhythmicSTIMULUS said:


> I have a 96 Altima 5 speed. Sometimes while driving(doesn't matter whether accelorating or cruising) I hear a short hiss noise associated with a very slight drop in engine power. It's more noticeable while accelorating, because it feels like a misfire, but its just a hiss. No bang. Any insight as to what this might be is greatly appreciated.



IS the engine light on or not? Loss of power can be a few things. When was the last time the car was tuned up?


----------



## rhythmicSTIMULUS (Apr 12, 2005)

It seems to occur regardless of the a/c. I'll check the other belts though. Thanks!


----------



## rhythmicSTIMULUS (Apr 12, 2005)

No engine light. It's been a while since the cars been in a real shop. My brother had the car at college and I think he always did any work himself, so as far as being tuned by an actual mechanic I don't know how long it's been.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

rhythmicSTIMULUS said:


> No engine light. It's been a while since the cars been in a real shop. My brother had the car at college and I think he always did any work himself, so as far as being tuned by an actual mechanic I don't know how long it's been.



Start by giving the car a good tune up, (ask your bro. when it was last done 1st) if its been a while and then see how it runs.


----------



## Pcal (Aug 9, 2007)

*Altima ECU trouble*

Took my 97 Altima 5 speed for service due to bucking and stalling, and was told the problem 
is my ECU, an $1100 part. I was given the part number 23710-5E814, but I have had no 
luck finding this widget. Where do I look? Will the car operate, or does someone like Nissan have to "reinitialize' the chip.


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

Pcal said:


> Took my 97 Altima 5 speed for service due to bucking and stalling, and was told the problem
> is my ECU, an $1100 part. I was given the part number 23710-5E814, but I have had no
> luck finding this widget. Where do I look? Will the car operate, or does someone like Nissan have to "reinitialize' the chip.


Look on ebay or go to a junk yard. it MAYBE $100. you can get a pretuned ecu for like what $600? As for "reinitialize" not needed on a u13 i dont think.


----------

